# Degenerative disk disease and protruding disks



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Ms Minna...

I'm sorry Ginger is hurting!

Here in the Seattle area, the neurologist recommended both acupuncture and a naturopathic vet for both my Charlie and the neighbor's Border Collie/Lab mix. Unfortunately, other problems got Charlie before the herbal stuff did much good (multiple bloats), but he was much more comfortable from the accupuncture. Lucky, the neighbor's dog, was much improved, much more comfortable and lived another 5 years to the age of 19-1/2!

Has Ginger been to a neurologist? Or do you have access to a veterinary chiropractor? Acupuncture? It might be worth a try and more and more good vets are either adding other treatment types to their practices or providing referrals to practitioners they work with.

Nancy


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out "Dog Gone Pain". I've read lots of positive reviews!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

rubymom said:


> Check out "Dog Gone Pain". I've read lots of positive reviews!


I just ordered some of this for my sister's dog. I agree, great reviews, and my parents used it a few years ago for a mini Dachshund that had bad back issues. They claimed it worked so good, they never had to order a 2nd bottle.


----------

